# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  unity3d.education

## Airicist

unity3d.education

youtube.com/channel/UCzYiGD9TXsgL0F3dYQVOb5g

facebook.com/education.unity3d

t.me/unity3d_education

trello.com/b/7nEvrp9r

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D developer | Лекция №1

Streamed live on Nov 19, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №2

Streamed live on Nov 21, 2019

----------


## Airicist



----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №4

Dec 3, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Playlist "Видеокурс Unity3D Starter"

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №5

Dec 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Playlist "Вводные лекции курса "Unity 3D Developer""

Playlist "Unity 3D Developer (февраль 2019)"

Playlist "Работы студентов курса "Unity 3D Developer""

Playlist "Мероприятия курса Unity 3D Developer"

----------


## Airicist



----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №7

Streamed live on Dec 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №8

Streamed live Dec 17, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №19

Streamed live on Dec 19, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №10

Streamed live on Dec 24, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №11

January 14, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №12

Streamed live on Jan 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №13

Streamed live Jan 24, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №14

Streaming Jan 28

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №15

Streamed live on Jan 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №16

Feb 4, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №17

Streamed live Feb 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №18

Streamed live February 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №19

Streamed live on Feb 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Unity 3D Developer | Лекция №20

Streamed live on Feb 18, 2020

----------

